# State Blind Draw



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

How is it going to work this year?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good question.


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hearing its going to be on line?


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope they do not do it like controlled hunts but that is what I am afraid of.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope they do it normal with everything opening back up. Way more fun hearing your ticket number called in person.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

ODNR sent out an email. If you are on their email list you should have got it. Go to the ODNR Wildlife licenses and Permit sales and there are options for entering the lotteries this year. I think they're 3 dollars each. Then you pay for them like you pay for your license. 

https://oh-web.s3licensing.com/Home/Info


----------

